
Shill: Scripting with Least Privilege - luu
http://shill.seas.harvard.edu/
======
ORioN63
I believe that a new shell language is coming to replace bash.

Shill has this great, really amazing feature of handicapping the script's
privilege.

I hope that if this language comes, this feature would be on it.

~~~
cogburnd02
> I believe that a new shell language is coming to replace bash.

There exist zsh and fish, but they don't replace bash for exactly one reason:

Noone is willing to go through all the shell scripts [other people have
written] in their system and rewrite them in the new language.

Will shill be any different? Only time will tell.

~~~
ketralnis
> Noone is willing to go through all the shell scripts [other people have
> written] in their system and rewrite them in the new language

Why is that a requirement at all?

~~~
r0naa
Because of the massive amount of legacy bash scripts that are running on
almost every server out there, to migrate away from Bash is very expensive.
Both in terms of human resources, time and of course risk of failure.

Unless something new come up that provide something significant enough for
people to eat that cost and move to do this new version, I don't see Bash
going away anytime soon.

It also hasn't changed a lot since it's creation in 1989, for good or worse.

~~~
ketralnis
Who said you had to migrate away from existing bash code? You can just start
writing new scripts in whatever language you want. Especially if it's a shell
language and you're communicating via argv/stdin anyway. The continued
existence of bash doesn't mean that you can't use anything else.

Did C go away when Ruby/Python/Perl et al came into being? Or did people keep
on writing both?

------
thinkmoore
I'm one of the developers. Happy to answer questions.

~~~
GnarlinBrando
I've seen a few posts by people saying that the name and language on your page
remind them too much of some of the current flame wars. I personally don't
care, but were you all aware? Why the name shill?

~~~
thinkmoore
I'm not sure what flame wars you're referring to.

We picked the name Shill because it sounds a lot like shell, but is a bit of
an in-joke because it is built on Racket, which is a descendant of Scheme. All
three have slightly negative connotations: schemers, racketeers, shills.

